# Where have you bought "Da Bird"?



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a friends who swears up and down that she got Da Bird at Petsmart and says that I am ridiculous for buying refills every two weeks online (I get free shipping on Amazon so the only problem is having to wait for the two day shipping) but I cannot find it anywhere else! I even went to Petsmart.com and searched for "Da Bird" and the search results came back with live parakeets. I love my kitties but I'm not giving them live birds to play with. Where did you all buy yours? Sorry for taking up a whole thread for a simple question but this has been bugging me for days!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Call or email Go Cat and ask them what stores in your area carry their products. You're more likely to find it in an independent store than a big chain...my sense is that Go Cat is a small home based business. I believe Petsmart did carry their stuff at one time, but no longer. 

GO-CAT Feather Toys


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Doodlebug . I don't mind buying online but it does kind of suck waiting two days (I'm an instant gratification kind of girl).


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I got mine from Drs. Foster and Smith - Da Bird, since I couldn't find one around here. They have several different attachments too. Samantha LOVES the foil sparkler one.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I get mine at Pet Supplies Plus (I think this may be a regional chain).


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Brianna, I saw they had them, but I don't get free shipping with them. Amazon has all of the attachments too, I'm just looking for somewhere where I can just go pick it up. 

Leazie, it probably is regional, I have never heard of them.


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

Our Petco has them.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I used to buy them at PetSmart but they stopped carrying them about a year ago. I now buy them at a smaller chain (PetValu), but that won't help you since it's only in Canada. I too would try some of the smaller stores in your area...I searched for over 6 months before finally finding a store that carried it.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Petco has them.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

My Petsmart does not carry them, but
Petco does


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Petco it is! I will check it out this week, I need to get refills before we leave for a week- I want them to be entertained when my mom visits them.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Ugh, you just gave me Family Guy flashbacks. "Da Bird" episode was on last night and the song won't go away ;-)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tiikiri said:


> Ugh, you just gave me Family Guy flashbacks. "Da Bird" episode was on last night and the song won't go away ;-)


Bird, bird, bird, bird's the word...

Song still there?? LOL!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey, hey, have you heard?


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought mine at PETCO. Do you have one nere you?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

In my country, only one specialty store for cats has Da Bird. Weird, since it's the one most famous and successful toy for cats!

I now have received a notification from my credit card company that I can purchase stuff from Amazon and give an address in the US for Amazon to ship it to (the address is provided to me by this service, as my personal address in the US), then a courier company will bring it to my house in my country in 2 days. So I plan to make a big purchase at Petco, which has been my dream for months. I can think of nothing I want more. LOL


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I went to Petco and they have them but only the feather attachments and they are $7. I get them on amazon for $15 (3 pack) and they have all the fun attachments! I'm going to stick with Amazon. Thanks everyone.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tiikiri said:


> Ugh, you just gave me Family Guy flashbacks. "Da Bird" episode was on last night and the song won't go away ;-)





my4kitties said:


> Bird, bird, bird, bird's the word...
> 
> Song still there?? LOL!!





Sinatra-Butters said:


> Hey, hey, have you heard?


Sorry, Tiikiri. I couldn't resist.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> In my country, only one specialty store for cats has Da Bird. Weird, since it's the one most famous and successful toy for cats!


So where are you from if you won't mind asking. Are you from America?

At Petco. I don't remember how much it was. lol Misa isn't as enthusiastic of it though. And I bought it because most people said that there cats love it. Well It's obviously not true for me in this case.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in the Middle East. And you might want to give it to Misa to sniff at a bit and play with it on the floor first. I find that when Prince shows indifference to a toy it's generally because he's scared of it. Once he's gotten acquainted with it softly, he starts enjoying chasing it too...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That's cool. One of my friends from school is from the Middle East and she came here this year.. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I clicked on it.
I didn't HAVE to, but felt drawn to do so.
You are evil. 
It's still pretty darn funny the 3rd or 4th time though ;-)


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It has now been in my head all day!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Cat Toys, Cat Supplies, Cat Products, Cat Furniture, Catnip, Cat Scratching Posts, Cat Beds don't let your cats see this...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oooh those look fun!!! I however just spent $20 on Da Bird refills 5 minutes ago, so I will have to decline until next pay period.


----------

